# Biggest boobs in anime/manga?



## Lina Inverse (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry if this was already made.

Since this is the JBD, I figured this would be the ideal place for this.

Who do you think has the biggest set of natural pillows in both anime and manga?

For me...I think it should be Lord of Nightmares. Why?

I mean, if you think about it...she is supposedly the embodiment of chaos, and that the 4 multiverses rest on her. If we take that literally...that means that if you align the 4 multiverses in a line...that's how tall LON is.

And that would mean that her nipple should be at least the size of a universe =O


----------



## Ax_ (Dec 24, 2007)

...sweet mother of...is it wrong that I like that idea?

Anyway, I nominate Tsunade, Nico Robin and Nami, together with Rangiku 

The size of their tits are truly epic.


----------



## Gig (Dec 24, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> ...sweet mother of...is it wrong that I like that idea?
> 
> Anyway, I nominate Tsunade, Nico Robin and Nami, together with Rangiku
> 
> The size of their tits are truly epic.



You have never seen big if you think there tit's are Epic I still remember how big those one's where the last time they did a thread like this.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 24, 2007)

Dragonaut and Witchblade anime, also have a lot of huge titties.


----------



## Ax_ (Dec 24, 2007)

Xellos Metallium said:


> You have never seen big if you think there tit's are Epic I still remember how big those one's where the last time they did a thread like this.



Ah.
We aren't going to stop before the disgusting, then?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 24, 2007)

LOL, One Piece boobs are inconsistent.

One episode shows Nami's boobs to be 'normally' big, then another shows them to be 'abnormally' big.

I'm not complaining BTW.


----------



## ez (Dec 24, 2007)

i swear this has been done before...Eiken took the cake last time


----------



## Gig (Dec 24, 2007)

Ax_ said:


> Ah.
> We aren't going to stop before the disgusting, then?



Hey the girls you listed have epic looking boobs but they don't have epically large boobs like some others that's all I was saying.


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Dec 25, 2007)

tsunade


----------



## Wesley (Dec 25, 2007)

This one wins.  

Any larger and they'd stop being people or characters altogether.


----------



## Fran (Dec 25, 2007)

Eiken-sized boobs.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2007)

Orihime like seriously.


----------



## ricc (Dec 25, 2007)

Highschool of the Dead?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 25, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Orihime like seriously.


Inoue "stupid useless bitch" Orihime? Please, Rangiku' are bigger.


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 25, 2007)

Can't decide over Tsunade's or Rangiku's goodies


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 25, 2007)

Eiken. 

Though if we were to use other material, be a different story.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Dec 25, 2007)

Well that ive seen.....I guess Tsunades. 



Damn, I wish they woulda made Bulma from DBZ with bigger Milk Factories.....


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 25, 2007)

Most definitely Eiken.


I'm amazed they don't have back problems carrying those things around.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 26, 2007)

Aristoi said:


> Eiken.
> 
> Though if we were to use other material, be a different story.


G-cup Reiko 



corniliano said:


> Most definitely Eiken.
> 
> 
> I'm amazed they don't have back problems carrying those things around.


More amazing is that there are actually women with that size chest irl.


----------



## I (Dec 26, 2007)

Tsunade, I think...


----------



## Hakke Rokujuuyonshou (Dec 26, 2007)

Who cares? Either way, the audience still wins.

Edit: This thread is too funny!


----------



## Sirius (Dec 26, 2007)

Im thinkin milk junkies is bigger than eiken.


----------



## Zetton (Dec 26, 2007)

Hevn from Get Backers takes this alone


----------



## Ippy (Dec 26, 2007)

Why are people still naming other characters when SP already posted Eiken?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Dec 26, 2007)

Eiken has the biggest...but they're more disgusting than beautiful...see for yourself


----------



## Monna (Dec 26, 2007)

Eiken boobs arent gross. I actualy like them but oh well.

666 Satan has some big titty bitches that outdo Bleach.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2007)

i prefer highschool of the dead


----------



## Wesley (Dec 26, 2007)

Muk said:


> i prefer highschool of the dead



Boobs are best when they're non-zombie chow.


----------



## Kyosythe (Dec 26, 2007)

-Writes down a list of what to watch.-

I mean...

I prefer the -realistic- anime for some reason. :'o

Without delving into hentai, I couldn't think of someone with exceptionally large ones.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Wesley said:


> This one wins.
> 
> Any larger and they'd stop being people or characters altogether.



Agreed, I get it sex sells but there comes a point where it's just gross.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

Code Geass so far.. lol


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 8, 2008)

this thread is tard abit?  bakunyu sucks

obviously eiken...

​


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 8, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> this thread is tard abit?  bakunyu sucks
> 
> obviously eiken...
> 
> ​



That's winner!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 9, 2008)

lol ..... OP has big boobs ... but they arent disturbing .... 

the ones in Eiken are scary 0_0 lol


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 9, 2008)

Is she lactating?


----------

